# Army Tests RPG 7



## RetPara (Feb 19, 2015)

Actually this makes a lot of sense to me.  Long ago and far way I used to teach Soviet weapons use.  Got to fire these at Bragg and helped 'dispose' of a shit load of rounds on Grenada. The RPG systems pretty damn simple to use (and IME) easier to lug around than a LAW or AT4.  Also there are a LOT of third party production rounds out that that will give the trooper a lot more s capability.   The Swiss actually make a round that can penetrate a pretty hefty hunk of conventional armor and/or layered armor.







http://kitup.military.com/2015/02/army-tests-soviet-designed-rocket.html#.VOXOu-ifvA8.facebook

But we won't do this since it makes too much sense... especially in 'peactime'.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2015)

With an E-O Tech sight/M4 pistol grip?  :wall:
Do we really need an E-O Tech sight on it?  What does that add?


----------



## RetPara (Feb 19, 2015)

Well the EO Tech sight makes it looks a little cooler.   The original '7 sights were crappy.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 19, 2015)

Foreign ordnance training gets a big "Hell Yes!" out of me.  As I'm sure that current events have shown, problems with The Bear aren't going away any time soon.  Not to mention Soviet ordnance was not only sold like dime store candy, but it was ridiculously easy to reverse engineer and produce on your own, if you didn't just get the schematics outright from Mother Russia at some point.

It's sad that we only got to do it in theater, but that was where we had the most access to Soviet bloc munitions.  Rifles, machine guns (no opportunities to fire a DSHKA), RPG's depending on whether your unit could come up with some that were safe to fire.  That caveat was muy importanté as later on in OIF, word got around that some of the units were firing off the recovered RPG's for shits and giggles, so the bad guys would tamper with some of the projos (pretty obvious on the Iranian knock-offs) so that it would either misfire in the launcher or within moments of launch.


----------



## Brill (Feb 19, 2015)

Always an officer in the background with CPT Obvious direction: "Fire THAT way."


----------



## x SF med (Feb 19, 2015)

lindy said:


> Always an officer in the background with CPT Obvious direction: "Fire THAT way."



As he stands in the back blast area....

I was originally an SF Light Weapons Specialist Old Skool, Fool.) and we spent as much time on foreign weapons as we did on US...  but we actually had to be able to break down/reassemble Fx check a BAR, a grease gun, M1 Garand, M79....  and the Ma Deuce among the 300 weapons in the course. I always liked the Swedish K...  and the Mk 19 Mod 3....   Dragon wasn't too bad, well, the sighting/tracking system....  the rocket sucked balls and not in a good way.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 19, 2015)

So there I was.....

Talking with the local ANA commander. He says they have a commando squad.  Awesome I say.  He qualifies and says they aren't school-trained commando's, just a group of pipe hitters they send in first on every op.  Awesome I say.  He says commando squad will roll out with us anytime we ask.  Awesome I say...how about tomorrow?.  He agrees, I'm happy, Afghan SF is happy, ANA commander is happy.

Tomorrow rolls around and I walk by the Afghan trucks.  "Hey ANASF CPT, where is the ANA "commando squad".  He points up the street and no shit, there are two trucks with crews.  The gunners on the trucks not only man the PKM but have RPGs as well.  Both have a chest rig with four rockets apiece strapped to their front chest.  Wow.  

Rock on commando squad.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2015)

lindy said:


> Always an officer in the background with CPT Obvious direction: "Fire THAT way."


 
I need my picture in the photo op because I'm important! I'll just knife hand down range so as to not injure any spectators while I think I'M IN THE PHOTO OP! Suck it, you actual PL's, Battalion Staff wins again!"


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2015)

An RPG round is a good thing when it's going away from you. And my opinion of LAWs is on record as unpredictable pieces of shit,
at least they were.

Some rudimentary foreign weapons fam-firing should be mandatory for all infantry units, IMO.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have to say the RPG is one of the better things the Soviets created.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> I have to say the RPG is one of the better things the Soviets created.


 
Agree, it's time-tested. Americans have been on the receiving end for 50 years. :wall::wall:.

I gotta say I don't think much of AK47s as shooters except for the fact that they're apparently indestructable and idiot-proof. But I _lurve _the 74. Along with the RPG I'll give the Reds some credit for it.


----------

